
The 5/4 trick – How Harry Connick Jr. tricked an entire audience (2015) - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hYYgz-AJKU
======
erric
So called odd meter time signatures are not “tricks” and labeling them as such
is a bit of a stretch. Most music is composed in 4/4, four beats in a measure
with the quarter note getting the down beats. It’s so often used it’s called
Common Time[0]. But there exists many other meters in most genres of music. Do
you want fifteen beats in a measure with the eighth note getting the down
beat? No problem!

In this video Harry does seem to do this on purpose as a little musical joke
with the audience, and I’m sure that’s what the title refers to.

[0][https://www.britannica.com/art/common-
time](https://www.britannica.com/art/common-time)

